# Vet in Aranda de Duero, Spain



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We recently (Feb '15) visited a vet in Aranda de Duero LoboScott and received excellent service. Laura Scott is a native English speaker and the vet we saw also spoke good English. The town is just north of Riaza, a short distance off the autovia and there's a large carpark less than 5 minutes away. The price was a very reasonable €14 including a proper health check. The clinic is shown on Maps.me at 41.670643; -3.690289.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Vet added to Google map - https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g


----------

